# jadclipse funktioniert nicht



## MalakEkan (13. Mrz 2007)

Hi, 

und zwar gibt es ja für Eclipse ein Tool mit dem man .jar Dateien wieder decompilieren kann. Das habe ich alles auch soweit eingerichtet. Aber decompilieren funktioniert nicht. 

Wenn ich eine Klasse in der .jar Datei decompilieren will kommt folgendes


```
/*jadclipse*/

/*
	DECOMPILATION REPORT

	Decompiled from: PFAD
	Total time: 16 ms
	Jad reported messages/errors:
JavaClassFileReadException: can't open input file on `JAR-Dateiname|Dateiauswahl.class'
	Exit status: 0
	Caught exceptions:
*/
```

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte. Eigentlich sollte nach dem Decompilieren eigentlich der Code erscheinen. Tut es aber nicht


----------



## gekkonier (13. Mrz 2007)

ein jar ist eigentlich eine zip-datei.
du kannst sie auch in {name}.zip umbenennen und dann einfach entpacken. meist sind dann aber nur die class files zu sehen und nicht die quelldateien.

wenn du eine möglickeit hast eine class datei zu decompilieren könnte dir das schon helfen denk ich mal.


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2007)

1. jar mit einem Entpacker deiner Wahl entpacken (z. B. 7Zip oder WinRAR)
2. Mit einem decompiler (z. B. http://members.fortunecity.com/neshkov/dj.html ) die Class-Dateien wieder in Source-Files verwandeln
3. Source-Code anderer Leute klauen


----------



## MalakEkan (13. Mrz 2007)

gekkonier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du eine möglickeit hast eine class datei zu decompilieren könnte dir das schon helfen denk ich mal.



Darum gehts mir ja. Es gibt für Eclipse ja ein Plugin mit dem man diese .class Dateien decompilieren kann. Nur funktioniert das nicht wirklich. Da kommt immer die oben genannte Meldung


----------



## MalakEkan (14. Mrz 2007)

Also ich habe den Fehler gefunden. 

Die .jar Datei die ich decompilieren wollte enthielt keine Quellen- und Ressourcendateien. Also musste ich die ganzen .class Dateien über die Kommandozeile decompilieren. Dies habe ich gemacht und es hat wunderbar geklappt. 

Fazit. Wenn man ein Projekt in eine .jar Datei exportieren will sollte man die Quellen- und Ressourcendateien mit einfügen. Dann kann man später mit JadClipse die .jar Datei wieder öffnen.


----------



## The_S (14. Mrz 2007)

Fazit: Wenn ich nicht will, dass jemand meine Jars mit jadclipse wieder exportiert packe ich keine Quellen- und Ressourcendateien dazu


----------



## MalakEkan (14. Mrz 2007)

Man muss aber bedenken das man dies mit Jad dann immer noch decompilieren kann. Zwar etwas umständlich aber damit gehts immer noch.  :wink:


----------

